# Some of my digging partner's collection



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

I told my digging partner about Gunther's medicine bottle contest & he let me come over to see if he had anything that I could enter. The one I may have used didn't photograph well, so I will surf the web, most likely... 
 But I took some other pictures that he said I could share with you. 
 This one isn't good, cuz I didn't open the cabinet, but these are some of his marbles.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

some of his mini & odd-ball stuff.


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice marble$!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

A yuh!~
 He started collecting them in the 70s.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

*


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

One more


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

Here's a wall of soda stuff. I'll post more later.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Kate, in the second pic on the right there is a small green pitcher. If it is made of red clay and the bottom is unfinished I have some info for him.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

Cap - I think it's red clay. Bottom is definitely unfinished. All I know is that he dug it... so interested in the info!

 Thanks!
 Kate


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok, a question for all of you collectors of the large stuff and have them out on shelves like this.   How do you dust?  I look at your collection, and along with the sheer AWE of it, I have to think of how you keep them clean.  Is the room or house in a bubble?  Looks like it would be a nightmare.  I'm a klutz so I would be afraid to move them to clean them in fear of having a domino effect happen to a group of them.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

I just slowly let them rebury themselves![8|]
 Most of his stuff is in cases. As far as dusting, I never asked him about it.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

This was wrapped in cloth & salt.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

Lightning rod ball


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

Bottom of a treasure chest. (No top was found)


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

more stuff


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

another view of one of his shelves


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 13, 2009)

Very-Very nice[]-----lot of hours of fun digging there. Is that little Bull dog hollow on the bottom?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

More


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

closer-up of cans


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> Very-Very nice[]-----lot of hours of fun digging there. Is that little Bull dog hollow on the bottom?


 The bulldog is cast iron, so I would expect it to be hollow. That looks like a flea market find to me. 

 I skipped entire genre's of his collection... maybe some other time I will get a chance to take more pics. He has the most beautiful hair bottle with top. The color is an amazing dark teal like I've never seen before.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 13, 2009)

I dug one on a job site that dated back to the 1600s but there had been many different things built there since so I worked hard at finding info on it. All I found was that it was fairly common down here.

 One day while visiting my aunt I noticed she had one and she knew about old it was. She got it when she was 4 years old (She passed last year at 89) from her great aunt who got it when she was 4 years old (She lived into her 90s). Around 1800. I have seen many and they all look alike. The same shade of green with an unglazed red clay bottom. Don't have a clue yet as to what company may have made them because they are everywhere.


----------



## kastoo (Aug 13, 2009)

I want to find those embossed shot glasses!



> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> I told my digging partner about Gunther's medicine bottle contest & he let me come over to see if he had anything that I could enter. The one I may have used didn't photograph well, so I will surf the web, most likely...
> But I took some other pictures that he said I could share with you.
> This one isn't good, cuz I didn't open the cabinet, but these are some of his marbles.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah - he has a nice collection of dosage cups! Lots of variety in his collection.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 13, 2009)

hi kate,

 thanx for sharing the neato photos with us...........  

 the east mauch chunk druggist is one i don't remember seeing..

 jim


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

Buzzcut,

 I cropped the East Mauch Chunk best I could. I figured there may be a couple others interested in that one, too.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice collection.  He has good taste!  I like the toy cars, the dragon and the bulldog too.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 14, 2009)

Dragon - you mean the silver lamp thingy? He took that to a New Age shop to get info on the symbols. The lady really wanted to buy it from him & offered quite a bit of money, but he kept it. His reason..."How many of those are you gonna dig? Not too many!"...


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah, that's the one.  It's very nice.


----------



## glass man (Aug 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> Ok, a question for all of you collectors of the large stuff and have them out on shelves like this. Â  How do you dust?Â  I look at your collection, and along with the sheer AWE of it, I have to think of how you keep them clean.Â  Is the room or house in a bubble?Â  Looks like it would be a nightmare.Â  I'm a klutz so I would be afraid to move them to clean them in fear of having a domino effect happen to a group of them.Â


     I LET EM GET PRETTY DIRTY AND THEN WITH LOTS OF LOVE AND VERY CAREFULLY CLEAN ONE AT A TIME! THEN IT IS AMAZING HOW THEY SPARKLE AND LOOKS LIKE A BRAND NEW COLLECTION! BUT IF I HAD AS MANY AS THIS PERSON ,WELL THEY WOULD BE SOME DUSTY AS% BOTTLES!    KATE BESIDES ALL THE GREAT BOTTLES ETC. HE HAS A SERIOUS MARBLE COLLECTION! I WOULD BE HAPPY WITH JUST THE" SULPHIDES " HE HAS! [FOR ANY THAT DON'T KNOW A "SULPHIDE" IS A MARBLE WITH AN ANIMAL,NUMBER,HUMAN,WHATEVER IN THE MIDDLE. LOTS OF REPROS.,BUT THE REAL DEALS ARE WORTH SOME GOOD BUCKS DEPENDING ON WHAT IS IN THE MIDDLE AND IF THE GLASS IS OTHER THEN CLEAR,OK SCHOOLS OUT FOR EVER!}[&:] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Aug 14, 2009)

> theres always the chance of one slipping.....knock on wood
> 
> _____________________________


    AMEN!!!! JAMIE4    DAMN LOBES I LOVE THE EDDIE VETTER OUT OF THE WILD SONG AND WHAT A STORY! HIPPIES USED TO TALK BOUT DOING WHAT THAT GUY DID ,BUT....WELL MOST BECAME YUPPIES IN THE EIGHTIES! NOW THEY RUNNING AMERICA.....INTO THE GROUND! AIN'T NOTHING WRONG WITH HAVING SOME MONEY,WISH I HAD SOME MYSELF. THE BIBLE DOES NOT SAY "MONEY IS THE ROOT OF ALL EVIL" BUT "THE LOVE OF MONEY...." SORRY KATE OFF TOPIC AND MY ROCKER ONCE AGAIN! [&:] JAMIE


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey Glassman - So off topic that you didn't remember to comment on the pictures! (LOL - I apologize to all the people here I've done that to, cuz I know I have - it's the ADD!)

 Not a problem![]

 Kate


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> it's the ADD!)


 
 We are definitley birds of a feather!


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 15, 2009)

Great stuff - takes years to accumulate all that.


----------



## marquis2 (Aug 16, 2009)

WOW! Well, as a newbie here (just joined), I find it quite intriguing... I mean -all that glass, all those knick-knacks, all that STUFF! Not to mention the music clips, the philosophy,  the chit-chat! This is WAY more fun than Facebook. 
 -And to think... I thought I had a lot of stuff. BTW, is all this in his house? Store? Barn? the Colosseum? And surely he can't be married. I mean, the wife would go absolutely MAD if I had all my stuff out in the open gathering dust and getting knocked over by the ferrets. 
 Ain't it fun?!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 16, 2009)

Most of his collection is in his basement. He does have another room that has stuff on shelves on the walls, but the majority of his collection is in the basement. He's quite organized with his clutter (unlike me) - if he were married to me, that might make him batty! LOL!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh yeah - Marquis2 - welcome to the funny farm!

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iDl2zwF8TM&feature=related

 Kate


----------



## marquis2 (Aug 16, 2009)

OMG!! My favorite song! It's been soooo long since I've heard it. And I LOVE the rabbit.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 16, 2009)

Reminded me of the killer bunny[]

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99X8WDQWAKg


----------



## marquis2 (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh yeah. And my childhood pet, Count Dracurabbit.
  Somewhere in one of my many boxes, I have that  Grail DVD.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 16, 2009)

Kate-----is that Dragon thing  for flowers?------looks like glass in there with holes-my mom used them for flower stems.  Thanks  Fred.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 17, 2009)

It's actually a goats head and it's some type of oil lamp for "other" types of religious practices... what would probably be considered wiccan today.  The fact that it was covered with salt and wrapped in fabric & thrown in a dump definitely meant something. Either something was placed in it to appease gods or someone was afraid of it's powers and wanted to render it harmless.  There are a lot of other symbols on it... all of which the woman at the New Age Shop understood.  I don't know much more about it than that. My speculations on why it was discarded that way are purely my own.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, that story gives me chills Kate.  I don't think I'd want that thing in my possession.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 18, 2009)

Are you kidding me! That thing has POWER! lol... you can't do black magick accidentally. It clearly gave someone the creeps. I want to test it. []

 It's way cool!


----------

